# Anyone else have PMDD?



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Anyone else suffer from this hideous gawd awful disorder? I believe I do after reading the symptoms. The worst is the mood swings that I get. I'm sliding back into a MEGA depression right now and I can't stop it. I'm cranky, moody, and pissed off and ready to fight anyone. I'm also withdrawing like usual away from people because I don't know what will happen when I'm around them. It's really scary. Does anyone have any ideas on how to help me? I've done anti-depressants, but can't take them (even the newer ones, I've done Wellbutrin, Effexor, etc.) they just make me even more depressed and have other consequences that I don't want to go into here. I also can't take BCP's anymore (or at least according to everything I've read) due to a blood clot after my leg surgery. I'm to the point that if no one can find something that will help, I will cut all of my female organs out MYSELF to get some sort of relief. I CAN'T DO THIS ANYMORE! I can't live like this. I'd rather die than continue living like this. Every two weeks doing this. I just can't do it. I will even resort to taking steroids to stop this from happening continually. I'm desperate for some sort of relief.


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

honugirl - i don't suffer from ppmd myself but have certainly heard of it. It's a real, serious thing. have you had a long talk with your gyn? Have you tried consulting with other doctors about it? I'm guessing that just like with IBDs/IBS, not all doctors are up on treatments. It's a frustrating process but you have to search around for a doctor. You might consider alternative medicine treatments as well. Like accupuncture, etc. I struggled for a long time with severe TMJ (jaw) pain and dysfunction. The only thing MDs and dentists offered me was pain relievers and muscle relaxers. Accupuncture ended up being the cure. You never know until you try. Keep looking and good luck with this.


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

Hi,I was helped a few years ago by a womens nutritional advisory service based in the UK.Their approach is dietary and nutritional (cutting out wheat, processed foods, caffeine, sugar, dairy etc) and it really did help. I guess cutting out all the #### helps your body to rest/recover/heal.Not easy but worth a try. Good luck!YW =}}=


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. Maybe I'll look into acupuncture for it. I've used it for shoulder injuries, etc. Interesting approach YW. Maybe I'll have to look for a nutritionist to try that. I hate this. I'm ready for a nap and I've only been awake for 2.5 hours! Sheesh.


----------



## mistyrx2 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have known that something was very wrong for so many years...every month, about 7-9 days before my period, I would suddenly believe that I didn't love my husband, that my children would be better off without me, and that I should leave them. I felt no love, for anyone or anything. I would become so depressed, and hopeless and so full of RAGE! Later I eventually started to become paranoid during the week or so before my period, I would feel like everyone at work was mad at me, that I was completely inadequate, and they all hated me! This swung back and forth with massive amounts of anxiety and panic...coupled with constipation that was way over the top, not have a BM for 5 days or more. The WORST part of all of this...it feels so REAL!! You absolutely believe, the world would be better off without you, you believe the people you go off on, deserved every bit of it! Then comes the period, and the overwhelming GUILT, for everything you have said, and felt, and done! It is like you have been drunk for a week, and you are just "sobering" up and you cringe, when you think of the week before. I heard about PMDD, and I was so relieved...maybe I'm not just a complete psycho!! So far I have not found a treatment for it. I am happy to at least have a name for it. Now, I really really need to find some relief! I am 40 yrs old, and after 20 plus yrs of this...I'm exhausted! I want to banish myself to the wilderness for that week, as not to cause any damage! If anyone has any helpful advice. I would love it. I am so happy to have found a forum, where people understand. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I was diagnosed with PMDD seven years ago. The most difficult thing for me are the panic attacks. I used to have them every day but the antidepressants help most of the time, but not always. My mood swings are Hell, too. I dread starting that week before I get my period because the ###### lasts for the whole two weeks. I also seem to have more severe Fibro flares during this time. You MUST talk to your gyn about your symptoms. and do research! the more information you have the better you can help yourself deal with it all.


----------

